# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Chinese Miracle-2 RDA/Coolsand v1.00 released

## mohamed73

*Chinese Miracle-2 RDA/Coolsand v1.00 released* 
.User Code read for RDA8853 series revised
.Format procedure revised 
.Flash Partition detection improved
.FlashID database updated
.Firmware info detection improved
.Firmware integrity check improved 
.Internal improvements   
- Official download link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *If you can not run Chinese-Miracle-2 software:*
- Please read instruction: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Test reports:*
- Please post test reports (operation log text) current thread or here الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Infinity-Box 9 (nine) years (2005 - 2014) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

